# Smoke done today



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

*Today's Cook* 
Former co-workers wanted me to smoke some meat for their home Christmas gatherings. Did over night last night and today. I did 2 fresh hams , a Boston Butt, a fattie and two diller eggs. I will deliver the stuff tomorrow.































































__________________
"VA stands for Veterans Abandoned"!









David


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you were hard at work!!! You seen them new pork pullers??? You wear them and look like wolverine.....haven't bought any yet because I don't do tons of butts!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> Looks like you were hard at work!!! You seen them new pork pullers??? You wear them and look like wolverine.....haven't bought any yet because I don't do tons of butts!


I have tried all kinds of things. I have found nothing works better than your fingers.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking stuff !


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job there Paymaster - yum, yum!
p.s. - i use a hand cranked "jerky slicers" and that jewel saves MUCH time...takes about 1/20th of the time as it does by fingers/forks. Cost me about $100, but well worth it! I also use an industrial potato slicer for potato wedges and fries, and it saves mucho time too!
Good eats!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job, looks yummy


----------

